# Best Rock for Peacocks?



## Cichfish (Jul 15, 2003)

Currently in my 75G tank I have a lot of limestone, slate rocks stacked up on top of each other. I want to switch it up a little maybe some rocks as a main centerpiece. Maybe 3 pieces total. I'm afraid my fish will dig and make the rocks collapse and cause damage maybe even cracking the glass! Any suggestions?

Current Pic of Tank Rocks but the rocks are more now and stacked up higher,

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected] ... otostream/


----------



## PfunMo (Jul 30, 2009)

I go for what feels a bit more natural and just have piles of rock rather than stacks. Nature is usually pretty messy. With limestone being the main rock around here, it is what I use in a variety of sizes. That gives a wide variety of spaces for hiding. Since I have a lot of breeding which requires taking the rocks out to catch holding females, the piles also make it quicker to replace as it requires less precise placement. I wiggle the bottom rock down into the sand and don't go high enough to do damage if it tips. Mbuna have a talent for getting the sand out from under rocks that seem to be down flat!


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Put your rock in before your substrate so the fish cannot dig underneath.


----------



## Cichfish (Jul 15, 2003)

yea before I changed it over to sand substrate I did put in my base rocks and stacked it all the way up from there....what i meant is should I switch to like limestone, texas holey rock or some other types? I want like one large center piece getting tired of the stacked up look...maybe just three giant pieces??? :-?


----------



## PfunMo (Jul 30, 2009)

I have a choice of about all sizes of rock as it is easy to get here. Using large does have the benny of not falling over but some downsides as well. To get a really large effective rock for a 75, it weighs a ton! That makes me really nervous when placing it. A slip can be fatal. Then no matter how you place it, you will have to move it someday. Getting a really large, really slippery algea covered rock out is terrible. I like going with medium sized, more managable rocks as it is far less stress to me. As far as whether they are placed first or last really makes little difference once you have to pick them up. Unless you want to move all the sand, some of it will be under the rock when you lay it back down.


----------



## DanniGirl (Jan 25, 2007)

Cichfish said:


> yea before I changed it over to sand substrate I did put in my base rocks and stacked it all the way up from there....what i meant is should I switch to like limestone, texas holey rock or some other types? I want like one large center piece getting tired of the stacked up look...maybe just three giant pieces??? :-?


Think about your objective. What are you trying to accomplish? Do you want your fish to be the focal point of do you want the rocks to stand out? 
-There's no right or wrong answer, ultimately it's what you want.

Texas holey rock looks nice (when clean) and I think the key to decorating is minimizing the use of the rock. -IMO, the more white rock you have, the more the colors of your fish seem to wash out.

Lace rock is darker and the fish stand out more, but fins easily get torn on the rock. -I've had it happen and finally gave up on the lace rock.

I vote for something more natural looking (that you would find in aquatic environments), but again, that's my opinion.

As far as placement, I think you're on to something when you mentioned three giant pieces. :thumb:


----------



## Cichfish (Jul 15, 2003)

yea I'm gonna check out some more rocks this weekend....think I might have something in mind


----------



## PfunMo (Jul 30, 2009)

This is a setup that suits me for larger fish that are not mbuna but still like a place to duck into when nervous.










There is space behind each of the rocks so they can hide. The pile at thre right is made of large slabs so that they are stabil.


----------



## Cichfish (Jul 15, 2003)

That is something I want to do just have to find the rocks I like. LOL


----------

